# SKA Kingfish Tournament Fort Pierce



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

There is an SKA Kingfish tournament being held this weekend in Fort Pierce, Florida. The tournament was to be Friday and Saturday but has been changed do to the heavy winds. 

The new fishing days are Saturday April 12th, and Sunday April 13th. The fishing hours have been extended as well. Saturday's fishing begins at 6 am and weigh in is no later then 6 pm. And Sunday you can begin fishing at 6 am but weigh in closes at 4 pm. Good luck and I'll see you there. Team Pier Rat will be giving those SKA Boys a run for their money on this one! The grand prize for the heaviest overall kingfish is a 25' foot bluefin boat.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

TPR,

SKA in a boat, you on a pier. Mackeral out in deeper water, you in shallow.

Farewell to you, you fair Spanish ladies, farewell to you, you ladies of Spain.

Erin go bragh,

`bucket


----------



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

Fishing in a boat chief'ie, you just ask me which line to pull next time okay? Going to ocean. Hear lies the body of Mary Lee...She died at the age of a hundred and three....for fifteen years she kept her virginity....not a bad record for this vicinity!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like "Jaws" remembered.


----------

